# Programmer/Accountant turned Lighting [email protected]



## T-did (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi all, 
I'm new to all this, thought it would be fun and helpful to share ideas and problems with you all. I am a computer programmer/accountant, but my passion has been developed at my local church through serving God on the production team, where I am the lighting director. Our church is about 5 years old and meets in an old movie theatre. Our weekly attendence is between 400-500 throughout 3 services. I use an ETC Express 24/48 console. We have around 60 fixtures, mostly ETC Source 4 Pars, a few ellipsoidals, and most recently for our Christmas program purchased some Wybron color scrollers. We have a ETC Unison 24 dimmer rack and also a 12 dimmer portable dimmer rack that we run to Socapex. I've only been doing lighting for a couple years now, but am passionate about learning more. I am currently having a problem with the portable dimmer/socapex. Whatever lights we are running through that will periodically flash, which is a little distracting during a church service. I'm assuming it's a power issue as we had a hard time finding enough power to tie-in to. I don't know if there is any way to fix this, like a resistors? or something? or if the only solution is to get more power in the building. Well, whatever the case, its good to share stories.
~T-did


----------



## avkid (Mar 25, 2005)

Hello, sorry nobody responded in a timely fashion. Flashing can mean a short, bad wire or unregulated power.


----------



## Peter (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey, Ya ditto on that sorry for noone replying quickly. That's usualy my job, but I was actually out of the country the past few days, and without an internet connection to keep connected with controlbooth.com! 

Anyways, Welcome to controlbooth.com! That's quite the impressive attendence figure for a church only 3 years old! (well, at least in my perspective, that's more then 1/4 the population of my entire town...) I am very glad to hear that you are enjoying what you are doing. I am sorry, but I am not the expert by anymeans on lighting (I'm more of a sound guy myself). The only thing that i can really suggest would be to spend some time troubleshooting.... does the problem still happen if only a few lights are on? does the problem happen if........ try as many things as possible and see what you can eliminate as possibilities. 

I think someone arround here might be able to help you out, just try and figure out as much info as possible to help them narrow down the possibilites. 

Welcome to Controbooth.com
--The Official Welcome Wagon (part 2)


----------

